# silkscreeningsupplies.com - Any coupon codes?



## threeupclothing (Jul 13, 2006)

Does anybody have any coupon codes for this site? I am going to order the semi-pro kit and any coupon will help out. Also, what do you guys think about this kit? Is this pretty good for a starter business? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I think when you give out your coupon, it doesnt work when you try again. 

As for the kit, tis a great starter. 
You willneed to upgrade some major parts soon, but you can learn the ins and outs, and then decide what you need.
I have no problems recommending this kit. You get EVERYTHING you will need. Sure its not all industry standard name brand expensive stuff, but you WILL learn to screen. 
And like I said, you can decide if you need a press with Micro reg, or a conveyor dryer, or a washout booth. Or a exposure unit. The one they give you is made from PVC tubing, and a halogen light. Pretty budget, BUt heres the kicker, it works. 

Good luck!


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Does the 10% off coupon apply to Presses (Automatic?) too?


----------

